# Install led strip fog light questions



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

This kit only comes with a relay, no switch is included. So you have 2 options.

1. Wire it into the existing DRL circuit. The fog's will be on all the time.
2. Install a separate switch and hook it into battery power from a circuit in the fuse panel.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> This kit only comes with a relay, no switch is included. So you have 2 options.
> 
> 1. Wire it into the existing DRL circuit. The fog's will be on all the time.
> 2. Install a separate switch and hook it into battery power from a circuit in the fuse panel.


I'm thinking the DRL circuit since its the easiest and right next to where the leds will be


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I picked up a fuze splitter and tapped into an ignition fuze so they run whenever the car is running. Pretty easy to do and you could always move the fuze splitter to a different location if youd like them to be on with the DRL.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> I picked up a fuze splitter and tapped into an ignition fuze so they run whenever the car is running. Pretty easy to do and you could always move the fuze splitter to a different location if youd like them to be on with the DRL.


Can you write up done obstructions on this? I'd like mine on when car is running.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MotoX9928 (Sep 3, 2013)

If you dont have existing fog lights in your car are these easy to add? I am purchasing these myself and want to hook them up in a way that they are on when the car is on. So like any normal DRLs would work.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys my package came in. Ill post all the pictures of what came. It comes with a wiring harness too I'm not sure what to do with it






















Pretty sure I could plug the wire from the LEDs into the wire that comes from the car where there isn't fogs but I know there's a wire there. Not sure why there's a harness. Any ideas?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

When my car got hit I noticed that wire in there.. Is that a harness already installed?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoB (Sep 1, 2013)

I would like to hear how you make out with these. I've been looking at them myself.

Also... please post pictures when you're finished.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely.. Ill try to do a write up too if I can.. Guess I'm just gonna have to go into this and improvise


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Zachlava said:


> Absolutely.. Ill try to do a write up too if I can.. Guess I'm just gonna have to go into this and improvise
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any luck with the install?


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

I got it. Want a write up?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Zachlava said:


> I got it. Want a write up?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes please and pic's of the finished install as well


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Post pics of it installed! I was gonna buy this but I wanna see how it looks first. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Zachlava said:


> View attachment 34730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is...............but it's for your outside air temperature sensor.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Zachlava said:


> I got it. Want a write up?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



i have the same lights. here are a few pics of them installed. i would really like to see the write up of how you did it. mine work, but i have a small problem with them. i can explain in detail if requested.
(sorry for bad pic quality. lights are not that blue in real life.)


----------



## WiseManWhite (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting these too. Can't wait to read about how the installation went, as well as how they look on your Cruze.


----------

